# Cox Cablecard Self Install



## Robertsonland (Jun 10, 2003)

Hello,

I finally took the plunge to update my old, antiquated S1 to a Tivo Premiere. I've been reading the forums for a while now and haven't seen a lot of talk about Cox (Arizona) and the Tivo Premiere. It seems Comcast has the most comments here. I called Cox today (Tivo arrives in a couple days) as I figured I would have to schedule a truck roll to install the card and the tuning adapter however I was told I could do it myself. Has anyone else done this? I assume I should set up the tivo with cable card (but install telling tivo I'll install the cable card later?).

I've not set up a tivo in a long time and never with a Cable Card. If anyone has any tips/tricks/pointers I'll be happy to hear them.

Thanks


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Robertsonland said:


> Hello,
> 
> I finally took the plunge to update my old, antiquated S1 to a Tivo Premiere. I've been reading the forums for a while now and haven't seen a lot of talk about Cox (Arizona) and the Tivo Premiere. It seems Comcast has the most comments here. I called Cox today (Tivo arrives in a couple days) as I figured I would have to schedule a truck roll to install the card and the tuning adapter however I was told I could do it myself. Has anyone else done this? I assume I should set up the tivo with cable card (but install telling tivo I'll install the cable card later?).
> 
> ...


That surprises the heck out of my because I just fought with them for hours telling them I could put the multistream card in and call the tech group, give them the tivo address and card number, but they insisted a truck must roll including charging me 30 bucks for the privilege.

If you aren't familiar with cable cards, tuning adapters and such I'd have them come out. Are you in Phoenix?

Be careful because you have to have a multistream card and a tuning adapter. They rarely roll actual Cox trucks and just have the contractors do this stuff now so it's hit or miss as to whether or not you'll get somebody who has a clue.

You might want to pm me so I can give you my phone number to discuss the particulars.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I got my Premiere Monday. I pulled the cable card out of my HD and put it in my Premiere. It seems to work. I didn't even call Cox (Hampton Roads).

Although... I am still having problems in the Premiere as I did with the HD, with the grey/black cablecard message appearing on the screen at random times when it first tries to tune stations. It is very inconsistent. Not sure what causes it. Sometimes I am watching a recorded program and it pops up right over something I am watching because the TiVo is recording something new on another tuner. If I press "clear", it just goes away and continues to play my recorded program.

I suppose I could contact Cox, but I am afraid they will mess it up worse? Has anyone else seen this behavior?


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

crxssi said:


> I got my Premiere Monday. I pulled the cable card out of my HD and put it in my Premiere. It seems to work. I didn't even call Cox (Hampton Roads).
> 
> Although... I am still having problems in the Premiere as I did with the HD, with the grey/black cablecard message appearing on the screen at random times when it first tries to tune stations. It is very inconsistent. Not sure what causes it. Sometimes I am watching a recorded program and it pops up right over something I am watching because the TiVo is recording something new on another tuner. If I press "clear", it just goes away and continues to play my recorded program.
> 
> I suppose I could contact Cox, but I am afraid they will mess it up worse? Has anyone else seen this behavior?


I'm surprised it works because the cable provider is supposed to program the cable card serial number with the number of the specific equipment it is installed in. It is not supposed to provide your channel package if it doesn't receive the correct pairing codes. I suppose there could be basic package it will provide without the proper programming and communications with the central office, but like you are experiencing, the cable cards will complain each time an event occurs that makes them try to communicate with the cable company equipment.

Somebody who knows exactly how this works please chime in!!!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

gespears said:


> I'm surprised it works because the cable provider is supposed to program the cable card serial number with the number of the specific equipment it is installed in. It is not supposed to provide your channel package if it doesn't receive the correct pairing codes. I suppose there could be basic package it will provide without the proper programming and communications with the central office, but like you are experiencing, the cable cards will complain each time an event occurs that makes them try to communicate with the cable company equipment.


Yep, it surprised me, too! I have access to all the channels in the groups I pay for, just like I am supposed to. It only complains SOME of the time but never prevents me from tuning. It is exactly the same as when it was in the HD.


----------



## sschwar2 (Jun 14, 2001)

For what it is worth - I moved my cable cards from my HD Tivo to Premiere last night on Timewarner NYC. Tivo customer service took down some info from my cable card screen, called TWC national hot-line and about 10 minutes later I was up and running.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sschwar2 said:


> For what it is worth - I moved my cable cards from my HD Tivo to Premiere last night on Timewarner NYC. Tivo customer service took down some info from my cable card screen, called TWC national hot-line and about 10 minutes later I was up and running.


Well, that is almost the same as you calling the cable company and activating/pairing the card. In my mysterious case, nobody was called at all! Pulled card out of HD, put in Premiere, done, works. Makes you wonder if mine is a special case on Cox or if this is typical for an already activated card. I just don't know.


----------



## Robertsonland (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah I'm in Phoenix. Just got home last night from OH so Tivo is still in the box. Once I get the CableCard and TA from the COX store I will PM you. Glad to know any particulars for hooking it up.

I still haven't called the COX store to verify this (probably should have and will before I go up there) and we'll see what actually happens when I do.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

OK, I have an answer now. I called TiVo support and they noticed that under cable card, conditional access, there was a "?" next to "Val:". It should be a "v". So I called Cox. They showed the pairing was never completed and they re-paired with the new TiVo and now there is a "v" and those occasional cable card error screens no longer appear. Why it was doing that exact same thing in the HD, I guess we will never know. Maybe it "forgot" some of the settings over the years and it, too, needed to be re-paired.


----------



## HD4me2 (Sep 23, 2007)

After running my new Premiere for 3 days, to check on infant mortality problems, I moved the CC from the HD to the premiere.

Did not work and subsequently failed when inserted in the HD again.
Called the TWC (San Diego) TA install number and got a helpful Tech. He had me go through a 30 minute routine which involved powering down the TA (and connecting it to the Premiere) and the Premiere, moving the CC to the Premiere, powering up the TA, waiting till the light turned solid and then powering op the Premiere.

Then had to give him the CC info displayed on the Premiere.
After a 5 minute wait while the Tech consulted with someone and the headend sent out a hit.

With in minutes my subscribed channels including SDV channels appeared.

Altogether a pleasant experience and no truck roll out needed.


----------



## Robertsonland (Jun 10, 2003)

Well as said on here and as I had feared I was given misinformation *GASP* by two support people and one supervisor. So I had to roll a truck. Was gonna be 3-5 tomorrow but a supervisor later on squeezed me in after I called to let them know about their misinformation. So hopefully tomorrow morning I'll be up and running.

Thanks


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Robertsonland said:


> Well as said on here and as I had feared I was given misinformation *GASP* by two support people and one supervisor. So I had to roll a truck. Was gonna be 3-5 tomorrow but a supervisor later on squeezed me in after I called to let them know about their misinformation. So hopefully tomorrow morning I'll be up and running.
> 
> Thanks


Darn! I was going to use your case to make them give me my 30 bucks back.

Did you tell them it had to be a multistream card? Not all techs carry them. Plus they have to put in a TA also. I pm'ed you my phone number if you want to go into more detail.

Good Luck!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

gespears said:


> Darn! I was going to use your case to make them give me my 30 bucks back.
> 
> Did you tell them it had to be a multistream card? Not all techs carry them. Plus they have to put in a TA also. I pm'ed you my phone number if you want to go into more detail.
> 
> Good Luck!


Do they charge? I thought they were not allowed to charge for a cable card installation per FCC rules. I could be wrong.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Do they charge? I thought they were not allowed to charge for a cable card installation per FCC rules. I could be wrong.


They are allowed to charge, Time Warner charged me. They also charge a monthly fee ($2.50) for the cable card. They do not charge for tuning adapter.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

PedjaR said:


> They are allowed to charge, Time Warner charged me. They also charge a monthly fee ($2.50) for the cable card. They do not charge for tuning adapter.


I know they charge for the cable card, itself. I just thought I remembered reading somewhere that they couldn't charge for installation, to keep it on even footing with their own boxes. Has been so long since I entered the cable-card arena on TiVo, I can't remember if I was charged or not.


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Robertsonland said:


> Well as said on here and as I had feared I was given misinformation *GASP* by two support people and one supervisor. So I had to roll a truck. Was gonna be 3-5 tomorrow but a supervisor later on squeezed me in after I called to let them know about their misinformation. So hopefully tomorrow morning I'll be up and running.
> 
> Thanks


So did lightning strike and they had the cablecard + SDV adapter with them when they showed up?

If not, they WILL waive the fee (maybe even get it installed the second try) if you're persistent.

If the job is done... On the cablecard menu on the host ID screen it should read: One-Way Authorization Received. Your TA should have a solid green light on the front panel. If you subscribe to any premium channels you should be able to tune them.


----------



## woodmanr (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in Phoenix, and i just called Cox to have them install a cable card for my premiere. I told them it had to be an M-Card, and they said "Sorry, don't carry those, and we don't support the Premiere" Is there a work around?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

woodmanr said:


> I'm in Phoenix, and i just called Cox to have them install a cable card for my premiere. I told them it had to be an M-Card, and they said "Sorry, don't carry those, and we don't support the Premiere" Is there a work around?


I think you got ahold of someone that has no idea what they are talking about (unfortunately, that is not uncommon). I would call back and get someone else.


----------



## woodmanr (Sep 15, 2010)

So, i just called Tivo, and they did a 3 way call with cox, and got it all sorted out. Turns out the first rep i talked to was just an idiot


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Do they charge? I thought they were not allowed to charge for a cable card installation per FCC rules. I could be wrong.


Cox charged me $30 per TV/TiVo ($60) to "install" the CableCARD a year ago. And despite missing their first appointment. (They should pay me?) I also pay to rent the cards and for an additional outlet.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

woodmanr said:


> So, i just called Tivo, and they did a 3 way call with cox, and got it all sorted out. Turns out the first rep i talked to was just an idiot


Yep, just like I said. Been there, done that.

It is truly amazing how clueless many of their "front line" people are (and not just Cox). If you don't fit nicely into their little scripts or little box, you are authoritatively told you are "not supported".

I got the same load of crap from Verizon many years ago (15?) when signing up for DSL and they asked what OS I was using and I told them "Linux"... "We don't support Leenuh [sic]". I told them that most of the Internet is run with Linux/Unix, most of their systems are run with Linux/Unix, and most of the technology used for the Internet was invented under Linux/Unix. Just connect the DSL line, I don't need "support". Of course it worked just fine (it was standard PPPOE at the time). At least when I switched to Cox, 6 years later, there was no such nonsense.


----------



## tivoland3 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cox Phoenix told me it would be $49.99 for each CableCard install. The CS rep said they raised the prices. Can anyone that has had an install recently confirm this price increase?


----------



## JohnnyCruzr (Mar 19, 2009)

tivoland3 said:


> Cox Phoenix told me it would be $49.99 for each CableCard install. The CS rep said they raised the prices. Can anyone that has had an install recently confirm this price increase?


I had a CableCard installed the end of July and it was $39.95, too much considering I had to tell the technician where the slot on my Tivo was, which way was up on the CableCard, and what numbers he had to give the person on the phone to pair it, It was like a $39.95 self install. 

When I called and complained, all I got was the typical "flowchart" response of "we have to do it so you don't bend any of the little pin things and ruin your Tivo"

Anyway, if you look on Cox's website, they have changed "professional" installation to $49.95, so that is probably true.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

JohnnyCruzr said:


> When I called and complained, all I got was the typical "flowchart" response of "we have to do it so you don't bend any of the little pin things and ruin your Tivo"


so they *want* to take responsibility if an incompetent tech damages the TiVo. How lame is that answer.


----------



## JohnnyCruzr (Mar 19, 2009)

ZeoTiVo said:


> so they *want* to take responsibility if an incompetent tech damages the TiVo. How lame is that answer.


When I said to the lady "So, if I had not been paying attention, and he inserted the CableCard upside down, you guy's would have bought me a *NEW* Tivo, correct?" There was a Long pause, followed by "I'm sorry sir, we don't allow customers to install CableCard's, so I can't reverse the install charge"

She never answered my question...


----------



## CElbel (Oct 19, 2010)

Thought I'd throw this in for Cox San Diego. Just spoke with knowledgeable CSRs in both tech support and sales. The sales CSR said that the monthly fee was $2.00...but the kicker was the $75 fee for the tech to come to my house. Again, the spiel about there being no customer self-install available droned. But he did offer to have the $75 spread out across three billing periods. Oh, how so generous.

My first question is why is San Diego $25 more expensive than Arizona .....


----------



## jenmac (Jan 19, 2005)

Cox San Diego and they quoted me $7.00 for the multi stream card. Something doesn't sound right....


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

jenmac said:


> Cox San Diego and they quoted me $7.00 for the multi stream card. Something doesn't sound right....


$2.00 according to to the SD page

http://ww2.cox.com/residential/sandiego/tv/pricing.cox


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jenmac said:


> Cox San Diego and they quoted me $7.00 for the multi stream card. Something doesn't sound right....


$2/mo in Hampton Roads...


----------



## pavemental (Mar 27, 2007)

Another Cox Phoenix customer, I'm getting a Premiere XL and having the M-card installed next week. $2+tax/month for the M-card. $49.99+tax for the install, but I complained (one reason I'm upgrading is because my Cox cable box keeps crashing the On Demand and I need to phone tech support to do a reset, if I reboot it doesn't solve anything) and they're giving me a $20 credit towards the install.


----------



## NOLA Sam (Oct 22, 2010)

Cox New Orleans customer here.

Had the $29.99 install fee per box waived, as well as the $9.99 "outlet activation" fee waived per box. The tech was 2 hours late and suggested I call Cox to let them know that, as apparently he was a contractor and didn't care much about their policies.

Was credited:
$29.99 x2
$9.99 x2
and given a $40 credit to my account due to him being out of the scheduled window.

First time Cox has impressed me, I must have caught the CSR on a good day.

-Sam


----------



## jasonp019 (Dec 2, 2003)

I am desperately trying to get my CableCARD issue fixed with Cox in Hampton Roads. I just recently upgraded to a Tivo Premiere (the cheap version not he XL) and had a CableCARD installed. I am getting an Auth: MP on the Conditional Access screen.

My research indicates that I need to have a one-way INIT hit sent to the device followed by an AUTH hit. However, I am having extreme difficulty getting Cox C/S to do this. Has anyone been successful?

Thank you!

--Jason


----------



## jasonp019 (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonp019 said:


> I am desperately trying to get my CableCARD issue fixed with Cox in Hampton Roads. I just recently upgraded to a Tivo Premiere (the cheap version not he XL) and had a CableCARD installed. I am getting an Auth: MP on the Conditional Access screen.
> 
> My research indicates that I need to have a one-way INIT hit sent to the device followed by an AUTH hit. However, I am having extreme difficulty getting Cox C/S to do this. Has anyone been successful?
> 
> ...


OK. I finally got to a supervisor via online chat who knew what to do. When he sent the one-way INIT and then the AUTH hits: voila! Everything worked, except now the "Conditional Access" screen keeps popping up when I change some channels. I am rebooting now to see if that fixes it. Has anyone else seen this and how can I stop that screen from popping up all the time?

Thanks!

--Jason


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jasonp019 said:


> OK. I finally got to a supervisor via online chat who knew what to do. When he sent the one-way INIT and then the AUTH hits: voila! Everything worked, except now the "Conditional Access" screen keeps popping up when I change some channels. I am rebooting now to see if that fixes it. Has anyone else seen this and how can I stop that screen from popping up all the time? --Jason


I am not sure what a "conditional access" screen is, but if that is the generic cable card screen popping up (white text on black background), I had that happen a lot until my card was properly paired (I pulled it out of one TiVo and put it in another. Cox *does* lock the card to the TiVo ESN, so it does have to be re-paired to avoid lots of messages).

I actually had no trouble with Cox Hampton Roads on the phone pairing the card- they were SLOW, but they did it right the first time (on both TiVo's).

If you are getting denied access to certain channels, that could also be they did not set you up for the right channel menu, depending on what options you selected and paid for. Cox has several "tiers" and some you have to pick which groupings of channels you want. Their lineup is very confusing. To make matters worse- the TiVo doesn't know which channels you are entitled to use, so the guide will list everything. So you have to study what you are supposed to get and spend an hour going through the channel setup and turning off everything you are not supposed to get or don't ever want to use (and, of course, there is no way to back that up).


----------



## dbrenner00 (Feb 7, 2012)

Same symptom but different solution. I was not receiving any of the expanded channels. First installer replaced cablecard and tuning adapter which did not fix the problem. Second installer knew exactly what the problem was. 

According to the second installer, somewhat frequently when COX reuses a cable card they fail to de-install it from the last device Once the installer placed a call to have that done all of the channels that were missing magically appeared. 

After several days of working on this, the actual correction took about 5 minutes. I give COX kudos for sticking with it, but their internal communications could use some improvement. In the mean time this post may help them and the next guy.


----------



## LarryInAz (Jul 14, 2000)

I'm curious, the times I've talked to different Cox tech support people about this they have said they would un-pair and then re-pair the cable card to my TiVo which never seems to make a difference.

Is there a difference between a card that is "installed to a device" vs being "paired" 
Seems to me be a matter of semantics.


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2003)

I am sure that I am missing something in this thread, but if I had a TiVo with Cablecard that died, how do I get that Cablecard up and running with my new TiVo? Is the basic recommendation to call TiVo? Or is it not that hard in this case and I can do this without TiVo?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Publius said:


> I am sure that I am missing something in this thread, but if I had a TiVo with Cablecard that died, how do I get that Cablecard up and running with my new TiVo? Is the basic recommendation to call TiVo? Or is it not that hard in this case and I can do this without TiVo?


you need to call the cable company with the new info.


----------

